# Masamoto wa Gyuto KS 240mm



## luffers79 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hi,

I am new to this site, but have been enjoying the wealth of knowledge on display. I am looking to buy a Masamoto wa Gyuto KS 240mm, as from everything I have read, it sounds like an amazing knife that should suit me needs. I have been having trouble sourcing one, but found the following for sale.

Masamoto Honkasumi Tamashiro Steel (Buffalo Tsuba) Chef Knife(Gyuto) 240mm

http://www.hocho-knife.com/masamoto-hon-kasumi-tamashiro-steel-buffalo-tsuba-chef-knife-gyuto-240mm/

Can anyone confirm if this is the same knife as it isn't clear from the description.

Any help gratefully received!

Al


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

@Luffers79 welcome to cheftalk. I believe honkasumi is the KS.

See this one KS Honkasumi:

http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/KSSeriesHonKasumiGyokuhakukou.html#KSSeries

Koki might actually have it in stock and not have updated.

Just know what you're getting into - this is monosteel White #2 gyuto blade that is fully reactive. The handle is wood that is not sealed. If you use and clean and sharpen yourself, it will serve you well. If you are less dedicated to cleaning and sharpening, expect a rusted knife, The handle will darken over time with use and you should oil it


----------



## luffers79 (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks for the advice! Though I have never owned a carbon Steel knife I am pretty anal about cleaning kitchen equipment and I do sharpen my own knives regularly, so hopefully I should be ok.

What oil would you recommend for the handle?

I have use Global knives for years now, I am hoping that a Masamoto KS should be a big step up in quality?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes but I think there are others that are as good or better cutters for half the price.

Look at itinomonns and munetoshi here: http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/

Last day of their 20% off sale


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Luffers79 said:


> Thanks for the advice! Though I have never owned a carbon Steel knife I am pretty anal about cleaning kitchen equipment and I do sharpen my own knives regularly, so hopefully I should be ok.
> 
> What oil would you recommend for the handle?
> 
> I have use Global knives for years now, I am hoping that a Masamoto KS should be a big step up in quality?


Hand wash and dry, leave out to air dry for a few while before storing away

Mineral oil/board oil/some sort of oil+beeswax mix works fine

$200-250 or so for a 240mm is actually a pretty nice sweet spot for knives that'll perform very well


----------



## allen lum (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey al 
I would have to agree with millions, the KS is a great knife, but I would say that there are so may more knifes with a better value, and with my experience better cutters too. I currently own a KS from Japanese knife imports. Don't get me wrong the knife has really served me well, but it wasn't always like how I have it now. As million said above the handle is not treated, but mine handle was also not filled with epoxy which I found out a lot of the knife makes don't do, and water got in, as I had sharpen one day. I pulled it out one day and it rusted all over a small section of my knife, my heart really broke seeing that. Which forced me to fill it, but I just decided to get the handle remove and replaced with a custom handle. What I am saying that the knife is already expensive and within 3 or 4 months I had spend more money to either fix the not so great handle, (mine has pretty bad fit and finish). Another annoying thing was my saya, also didn't fit my knife that well and looked it was made for a 270mm KS which I own a 240mm. Overall with my experience and compared to my other knife from different price ranges I think that the KS is a bit over priced. I would recommend you look at something else, I recently have fallen in love with the ikazuchi stainless cladded agaomi super. I have the 210mm but have used the 240mm at just as great, being it's a blue steel it has amazing edge rention, also has a great thin profile unbelievable cutter after a nice sharpening a stropping. I am not sure if a san mai construction is ok, compared to a mono steel but for me I think it's a great value, octagon handle, really good F&F and also comes with a saya too.

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/products/ikazuchi-240mm-stainless-clad-blue-super-wa-gyuto

if you have any question feel free to ask. I hope my post was not too much of a rant. Thank you

Allen


----------



## luffers79 (Nov 10, 2016)

​Thanks Allen, i have just ordered a one!


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hoping you got the 240mm, it's a great knife


----------



## luffers79 (Nov 10, 2016)

I tried but it seems to be sold out world wide!


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

I meant the Ikazuchi 240mm


----------



## luffers79 (Nov 10, 2016)

I have ordered the 240mm ikazuchi, should arrive next week as I life in the uk. Will let you know what I think!


----------



## allen lum (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow thanks for taking my recommendation so seriously, I think your going to love it, it's been really going around the kitchen I work at to be a good knife as long as you keep it sharp. What kind of stones do you have at moment? Being that the knife is treated to a pretty high Rockwell will be able to achieve a very nice edge on it, everything feels like cutting butter with a hot knife. I hope you like, let us know what you think? 

Allen


----------

